
Ask HN: How do I package up a side project to make it easy to sell? - sjdegraeve
I&#x27;ve been running a side project that&#x27;s been (ramen) profitable for the last 5 years.  I&#x27;ve had interested buyers contact me and I&#x27;ve always turned them away because I was busy trying to build it into a lifestyle business.  Another group contacted me today and I&#x27;m now at the point where I&#x27;d sell it.<p>Is there a checklist or process I can follow to make this side project easy to package up and sell?<p>I&#x27;m a US citizen living in the US.
======
bigiain
Patrick McKenzie(patio11) has written a lot of useful stuff about this here:

[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)

and talked about it here:

[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/08/26/kalzumeus-podcast-
episo...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/08/26/kalzumeus-podcast-
episode-13-selling-online-businesses-with-thomas-smale/)

